# Slingshot of the Month - Oct 2013 - Voting



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Slingshot of the Month October 2013 Voting*​
*Vote for your favorite slingshot*

Alfshooter- "Don Quijote"10.98%Gopher - "Sidewinder"65.88%Stretch - "Bat"10.98%E-Shot - "Teak and Buffalo Horn"21.96%ScarfaceTom- "NinjaTac#1"1918.63%Can-Opener - "First Starship"1312.75%jld70 - "Hickory Natural"43.92%Btoon84 - "Orangewood mini ergo BB shooter"21.96%Sharker - "Curves"65.88%Danny0663 - "Synthetic and Metal"43.92%Antraxx - "The Prime"87.84%Bob Fionda - "Oberon"1211.76%Quercusuber - "Fingerprint"10.98%Dan Ford - "Dragonfly hybrid"65.88%Capt Jeff - "Antler Custom"10.98%Flippinout - "Naturally Unnatural Natural"1211.76%Toolman - "Btoon's Slim Pickin"21.96%Antraxx - "Criss Cross"21.96%


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Voting will run for 1 week. Get your votes in!

See the nominations thread >> Here

In order of nomination

Alfshooter's "Don Quijote"









Gopher's Black Palm "Sidewinder"








"Bat" made by Stretch








E-Shots "Teak and Buffalo Horn"








scarfaceToms NinjaTac#1








Can-Opener's Starship








jld70's Hickory Natural








Btoon84's Orangewood Mini Ergo BB Shooter for DanFord








Sharker's "Curves"








DKC Ergo from Danny








"The Prime" by Antraxx








Bob Fionda's "Oberon"








Quercusuber's "Fingerprint"








Dan Ford's Dragonfly hybrid








Capt Jeff's first antler custom








Flippinout's Naturally Unnatural Natural








Toolman's version of Btoon's Slim Pickin'








"Criss Cross" by Antraxx


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

This was a month filled with many amazing nominations!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Just voted!

Congrats to all.....cheers!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted, it is getting tougher every month...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes Irfan it is, they are all so great.

Cheers Allan


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

voted


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...done it !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

anic:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Man, that was tough. I must have been sitting here for like, 15 min. just staring at the nominations. Beautiful work all around.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice selection of slingshots this month..


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

A bunch of real nice ones this month. Excellent work guys.

Vs


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Flipping voted


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This is ridiculous!! I could have voted for six of them! That was pretty tough.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

There are a lot o talented people in this forum. kudos to all.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I had to delete/re-vote because I felt obligated to make sure that...

..."THE CHEEEEEEEEEEEESE STANDS ALOOOOOOOOOOOOONE..."

TodayI'mthejerk,
SF


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Repeating what others have said. Tough to make a decision for sure.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I just can't decide!!!!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Tough definitely, only I never vote for the same maker every month.

But I do vote for the one, and the maker, who appears the best to myself.

Each to their own decision though; although definitely getting harder every month.

Cheers Allan


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Impressive work, congratulations and good luck

Thank you very much mates, ........... Alf :wave:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

this month my vote for Bob Fionda ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

I know I'm the new kid, but it seems to me that there should be categories, as it's hard to put a natural next to a laser cut, cnc machined SS, next to a SS made from scissors or antler( for instance).....


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

CCHGN said:


> I know I'm the new kid, but it seems to me that there should be categories, as it's hard to put a natural next to a laser cut, cnc machined SS, next to a SS made from scissors or antler( for instance).....


Looks like Bob Fionda has a nice run with his natural. I don't think categories are necessary. I think it would be cool to be nominated, winning here would just be a plus to me. I would hope that everyone would have that same opinion.. (or close) . B)

"Many people lose the small joys in the hope for the big happiness." 
― Pearl S. Buck


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

There is no CNC milled, nor a Lasercut Slingshot in, this month.

And if all those contest that happened here did proof one thing, it would be that you never know what Slinshot will win. Thats what i like about it


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Arturito said:


> this month my vote for Bob Fionda ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Arturo


Thank you very much Arturo!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

CCHGN said:


> I know I'm the new kid, but it seems to me that there should be categories, as it's hard to put a natural next to a laser cut, cnc machined SS, next to a SS made from scissors or antler( for instance).....


I was going to say the same thing...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very true words gentlemen.

However, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Consequently it is the inspiration, and the workmanship, of each maker; which I am looking at myself.

Not so much the factors you mentioned: which I am quietly confident many of the forum voters feel similarly about.

Consequently, I do not believe categories are at all necessary.

Unless we are to grow into something of a substantially much larger in numbers group, of the order like several hundreds of thousands.

Which in and of itself, would be not be a bad thing at all for our sport/hobby.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

The category complex will always be there, whether its vendors Vs. Hobbyist or having "Type" groups. But in the end, it is what it is. And I think a natural has just the same chance to win as a multilaminate or Metal Fabricated one.


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Voted


----------

